
Facebook Now Responsible for 25% of Hooker Hookups - lotusleaf1987
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2011/01/ff_sextrade/all/1
======
fat_tony
I agree about the editorialized headline, this has little to do with Facebook
and it's limited to NY. But the data itself is interesting, if not surprising.
Legalizing sex trade would help getting rid of some of the uglier side of
prostitution (minors, STDs, physical abuse).

~~~
salemh
Tangentially related:
[http://www.zephoria.org/thoughts/archives/2010/09/06/how-
cen...](http://www.zephoria.org/thoughts/archives/2010/09/06/how-censoring-
craigslist-helps-pimps-child-traffickers-and-other-abusive-scumbags.html) "How
Censoring Craigslist Helps Pimps, Child Traffickers, and Other Abusive
Scumbags" I'm a fan of Danah Boyd.

------
eneveu
"Condoms and lubricant. If the client wants to skip the condom, there’s
usually a 25 percent surcharge."

Wow. Isn't that risky? Or does it only apply to oral sex? (still risky, but
less than condom-free intercourse, I guess...)

~~~
sp4rki
This is very uncommon from blue collar agencies and downwards, but actually an
expected service of more upscale agencies and/or freelancer prostitutes.
Really expensive escorts sleep with less men in 10 years than really cheap
ones in a year or two. Also, it's a given that sexually transmitted diseases
are less common in men that belong to the social class willing to spend two
thousand dollars for company, therefore they're also less common in the
prostitutes this men frequent.

There is one thing that you should have in mind though. An escort (whom
doesn't mind the unprotected sex) can and will say no to condom less sex a lot
of time if the client looks like a shady character that saved 5k for a few
months to get the date, when she doesn't know the customer in one way or
another, or if she detects the slightest irregularity in the guy's penis'
smell or appearance. Condom less sex in upscale operations is a normal thing,
but it's almost exclusively done between an inner circle of regular clients,
and in some operations all the participants are required to have current blood
work and std exams in which they prove they're std free.

It's really a game of quality and quantity. The inherent risk is always there,
but trust me, you're more likely to get an std from a random hookup at a high
scale bar than from the prostitute your governor uses.

There are also lower end prostitutes that charge more for condom less sex.
This are std and aids infested petri dishes. They're not that common, but are
always women down on their luck and are generally addicts.

~~~
angstrom
Reminds me of this chapter in Superfreakonomics:
[http://books.google.com/books?id=_Gy-McfqgYgC&lpg=PA26&#...</a>

~~~
sp4rki
Totally. The reasons men look to prostitution are basically divided into three
possible scenarios:

1) They have a significant other and are not getting what they need from the
person, but since they don't want to leave the person they look to undercover
sex with little risk of getting caught.

2) They are single but incapable of achieving casual sex with someone that
fulfills their standards because of their bad looks, lack of cash flow to
flaunt, shyness, social stigma within the social circle they frequent, or any
other of the myriad of reasons that make them less than desirable candidates
for a woman willing to have casual sex.

3) Single or not, the type of men that view sex as a physiological need (in
contrast to men that see sex as more than just penetration and exchange of
fluids) are more prone to look for comfort between the legs of a woman that
won't judge a man for not really having a desire to please her.

My opinion? For me at least, I have sex because I enjoy the look in the
woman's face when she climaxes. I could care less about pearly necklaces and
cleveland steamers, the only thing I care about is making sure my sexual
partner is satisfied. Having sex with prostitutes, be it with a cheapo hooker
in the dark alley or with a high end, four figure, 'siliconized' escort
cheapens the experience. There is nothing better than waking up beside a woman
(or many for that matter) the next morning and saying to yourself 'That was a
hell of a freaking night...'

I don't think prostitution is a bad thing at all, but I do think that it
completely devalues the act of seduction, and forgoes the main element in
sexual relationships... desire.

------
tokenadult
The data reported in the interesting submitted article, based on research in
one place by one field investigator, do not support the generalization to the
headline of the submission here.

~~~
civilian
Yeah but he talked to 290 women! That's a lot of data...

~~~
bugsy
Also the 25% number is from the article itself and represents measured
empirical data from that pretty large sample set.

One could say with more precision, 25% of hooker hookups in _Manhattan_ come
from Facebook and there is just cause for that, it's not a fabricated
headline.

If one wants to then say it doesn't even stand for Manhattan because there was
not a survey of all prostitutes, one would have to discard pretty much every
national survey result and medical study under the same reasoning.

~~~
tokenadult
_If one wants to then say it doesn't even stand for Manhattan because there
was not a survey of all prostitutes, one would have to discard pretty much
every national survey result and medical study under the same reasoning._

That would be a good idea. But see Peter Norvig (director of research at
Google) for what else would be desirable in most research studies:

<http://norvig.com/experiment-design.html>

------
tstyle
My favorite part:

I asked one of them how pimping experience helps him in the legit economy:
“You learn one thing,” he said. “For a good blow job, a man will do just about
anything. What can I do with that knowledge? I have no idea.”

------
rphlx
And approximately 95% of college hookups.

------
adamkaye
FaceHOOK?

------
trout
Social media timeline: Craigslist->Facebook->Twitter->???->Profit

